# Solved: How to set GNOME as default desktop in Ubuntu?



## Obinice (Sep 7, 2004)

I installed Ubuntu 11.10 32-bit yesterday, and the setup was surprisingly easy . The one problem I had was that there were only two options for the desktop interface. Ubuntu, and Ubuntu 2D.

I had no idea how to nagivate this new interface, so I installed GNOME. Annoyingly it would reset to Ubuntu's new desktop (plus annoying side bar launcher) every time I turned the computer on again though. As it's a media center machine, I'd have to connect a keyboard and mouse, log out, and log back in with GNOME to have the desktop how I want it. I couldn't find anything online that suggested how to set GNOME as the default desktop (beyond just selecting it in the log in screen, which makes no difference to the default after restart it seems).

Not only does the system boot into "Ubuntu" instead of GNOME, but now "Ubuntu" seems to have broken too after the system crashed (when I ran CompizConfig, an app the net told me could remove the sidebar). When the system's using that desktop, the only thing I get on the explorer bar now is "File Edit Go Bookmarks Help". The only way I can get back to a useable system is to CTRL+ALT+DEL, log out, and log back into GNOME which actually works.

*So my question is....how do I make GNOME default? It's perfect for what I want, and all I want is for it to be the default whenever the system auto logs me in.*

Thank you for your help guys!  I really like Linux, I'm just so new to it.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
Lots of people are unhappy with Unity.
One option is to re-install (downgrade not poss) 11.04 which allows Gnome Classic as a choice at log-in - 11.10 doesn't have that option.
Another option might be Xubuntu 11.10 which has XFCE desktop - why not run the live CD and see if it appeals to you?

Or (as I'm doing) stick with version 10.04 Long Term Support - which will be supported 'til April 2013 thus allowing me time to hunt around 'til I find something else or get used to Unity if I pluck up the courage.

Hope this helps?

Richard.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Here is how to make Ubuntu 11.10 login (via autologin) to Gnome Shell environment instead of Unity:
(Reference: Things To Tweak After Installing Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot.



> *Automatic login to GNOME Shell instead of Unity
> 
> If you enable autologin, your computer will automatically login to Unity. But there is a way to get Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot to automatically login to GNOME Shell.
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Sorry I forgot about Gnome Shell - I was thinking Gnome Classic.


----------



## Obinice (Sep 7, 2004)

I tried a few variations on Ubuntu, including stepping down to v10.04. I had driver issues and ease of use issues (for example in lubuntu I had to use a command line VNC server that took some finding, and was not as easy to use as the normal Desktop Sharing in Ubuntu. I also had issues with sound and network drivers on the various versions.

So I went back to 11.10, because that actually works, besides Unity.



lotuseclat79 said:


> Here is how to make Ubuntu 11.10 login (via autologin) to Gnome Shell environment instead of Unity:
> (Reference: Things To Tweak After Installing Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot.
> 
> -- Tom


I tried the instructions there, it broke the system. The boot up hung in the command line, and I had to press CTRL+ALT+F1, log in and type xstart just to get the desktop environment working again. So....I decided to stop fiddling, reinstall v11.10 and try to hit the problem head on again.

I am really surprised that an OS that says it let's you use different desktop environments doesn't actually let you auto-boot into any of them. *I could just stick with Unity, but whatever extra system resources Unity eats up are making my HD videos in XBMC all choppy and teary.* It's okay under "Gnome Classic", but in Unity it makes the whole point of the machine, a media center server, useless 

Thank you for your responses, I'm sorry it took me a while to reply, been a busy few days. But this evening I'm back trying to get this sorted out again. I'm determined this time to give Linux a fair go.

Please, there must be some way of setting Gnome Classic (or Gnome Shell? I don't know the difference) as the default auto-login desktop environment?


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
I used this pre-configured 11.10 with Gnome Shell pre-installed. Basically someone's taken 11.10 and done the work for us giving the choice of Gnome Shell or Gnome Classic at log in.
I gave it a spin as live CD and then installed it and it seems to run fine on this Dell:

http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Syst...ibutions/Ubuntu-GNOME-Shell-Remix-74925.shtml

Hope this helps?
Richard


----------



## Obinice (Sep 7, 2004)

1002richards said:


> Hi,
> I used this pre-configured 11.10 with Gnome Shell pre-installed. Basically someone's taken 11.10 and done the work for us giving the choice of Gnome Shell or Gnome Classic at log in.
> I gave it a spin as live CD and then installed it and it seems to run fine on this Dell:
> 
> ...


I found a solution and had to dash out after checking to see it worked. Amazing how simple it is. Seems to work like a charm:






Thanks again for all the help


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

You're welcome!


----------



## Mircea (Nov 23, 2011)

Core of solution.
Since I guess there might be other people like me who have a problem both understanding your British accent and the text size when the video is not in full-screen mode I thought it might be useful to post a message with the core of the solution:
1. start terminal (term)
2. sudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
3. replace 
user-session=ubuntu
with
user-session=gnome-classic
4. save & reboot


----------

